# Dublin 6 Area - Revenue office address



## Trilla (4 Feb 2010)

Hi all

Wondering if anyone can help me here. I'm claiming med one, BIK and rent relief by post. Thing is I recently moved house (dublin 6 area) and can't seem to find an address for the correct revenue office to send the forms.

Anyone got any ideas?

thanks
Trilla


----------



## mathepac (4 Feb 2010)

http://www.revenue.ie/en/contact/dublin-region.html


----------



## papervalue (4 Feb 2010)

http://www.revenue.ie/en/index.html

if you put your pps number into contact locator- it would tell you address of tax office dealing with your affairs


----------



## Welfarite (4 Feb 2010)

Wrong forum


----------

